# Java moss or real plants?



## NixIsAnAlien (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am considering starting a planted tank. I read about the real plants and how they need a dirt layer, and the thing I am worried about is the dirt escaping the gravel and ending up free-floating in the water. So another plant came to mind - Java moss!

Should I get java moss? Where can I get it, how much is it? Can I just buy it at Petco? If bettas eat it, will the bettas poisoned?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

NixIsAnAlien said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering starting a planted tank. I read about the real plants and how they need a dirt layer, and the thing I am worried about is the dirt escaping the gravel and ending up free-floating in the water. So another plant came to mind - Java moss!
> 
> Should I get java moss? Where can I get it, how much is it? Can I just buy it at Petco? If bettas eat it, will the bettas poisoned?


They don't all need a dirt layer. Some things just grow anywhere. What is the size of your tank, what substrate and what lighting do you have? that might help us find some plants you may be able to keep. 

bettas shouldnt ever eat enough of the java to make a difference. Most nibble stuff til they realise its not food and move on.  Java moss will grow in almost any tank imaginable.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

there are floating plants, and plants like anubis and water wisteria, that can be ties down, or left to float


----------



## NixIsAnAlien (Oct 5, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> They don't all need a dirt layer. Some things just grow anywhere. What is the size of your tank, what substrate and what lighting do you have? that might help us find some plants you may be able to keep.
> 
> bettas shouldnt ever eat enough of the java to make a difference. Most nibble stuff til they realise its not food and move on.  Java moss will grow in almost any tank imaginable.


I have a 2.5 gallon, anthough I am thinking of upgrading to a 3 or 3.5, the sunlight from windows and my incadescant aquarium light are the lights. How much is Java Moss in price? Does it spread/reproduce quickly?


----------



## NixIsAnAlien (Oct 5, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> there are floating plants, and plants like anubis and water wisteria, that can be ties down, or left to float


How much are these plants, can I obtain them easily, and do they do well in small aquaria?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes they are fine in my 5 gal, I just got them from my local pet store


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

1) upgrade your incandescent to a CFL plant bulb. They run around $5 at walmart in the pet section
2) Java ferns, any kind of moss, anubis, water wisteria, dwarf water lettuce, amazon frogbit, red root floaters, are all plants that grow great in a small tank with no special substrate, because they all float, or get their nutrients directly from the water column
However, if you are willing to do a soil based tank, and this is pretty easy actually, it opens up massive doors for you. I have a 2.5 in a soil tank with sand cap and probably 20+ plants crammed in there, plus a moss wall growing, and a bunch of floaters. 
3) most moss are pretty slow growers. which kinda sucks because they are absolutely gorgeous. but they are cheap, usually, and can be gotten at a lot of nurseries for outdoor ponds (none of the local big pet stores carry it around me, i got mine from a friend's outdoor pond)


----------



## NixIsAnAlien (Oct 5, 2014)

aselvarial said:


> 1) upgrade your incandescent to a CFL plant bulb. They run around $5 at walmart in the pet section
> 2) Java ferns, any kind of moss, anubis, water wisteria, dwarf water lettuce, amazon frogbit, red root floaters, are all plants that grow great in a small tank with no special substrate, because they all float, or get their nutrients directly from the water column
> However, if you are willing to do a soil based tank, and this is pretty easy actually, it opens up massive doors for you. I have a 2.5 in a soil tank with sand cap and probably 20+ plants crammed in there, plus a moss wall growing, and a bunch of floaters.
> 3) most moss are pretty slow growers. which kinda sucks because they are absolutely gorgeous. but they are cheap, usually, and can be gotten at a lot of nurseries for outdoor ponds (none of the local big pet stores carry it around me, i got mine from a friend's outdoor pond)


Thank you! You have answered all my questions! I will get a better light and most likely get some java moss and a few of the other plants you suggested!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually no plant "needs" a dirt layer, however some species are considered "root feeders" such as those in the sword and val family (probably the most commonly known/gotten root feeders), but you can use a rot tab(s) instead of dirt for these plants. Most other plants get their nutrients from the water column and do just fine without dirt. If you are interested in a dirted tank then look up the "Walstad method" or even buy Walstad's book, its very helpful!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Aqua Aurora. Plants don't "need" dirt as long as the rooted ones get root tabs which is fertilizer in a slow-release capsule.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

My plants grow fine in gravel and with no special lights other than the LED lights that came in my hood. I dose Flourish once a week.

I buy Java Moss from my Lfs, its usually around $4, for a big bunch. I have it in all my tanks.


----------

